# Electrical exam question



## edelec40 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have an electrical exam question, What is the service demand load for 22 mobile home lots, not sure where to find info on this?:001_unsure:
I got it 84,480 VA


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

See 550.31

Roger


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

edelec40 said:


> I have an electrical exam question, What is the service demand load for 22 mobile home lots, not sure where to find info on this?:001_unsure:
> I got it 84,480 VA



That's correct. Be careful of the question where you calculated the load at 13,000 VA.... Many will use that number instead of 16,000


----------

